# إستقبال السنكسار وآية وأقوال الأباء كل يوم علي موبايلك



## Amirmilad (15 نوفمبر 2008)

†​لإستقبال رسائل السنكسار و أقوال الآباء و آية كل يوم
أدخل هنا
أدخل علي الرابط أدناه
http://sites.google.com/site/advertsgroup/


----------



## Amirmilad (15 نوفمبر 2008)

سورى يا جاماعة الرابط اللي فوق غلط الصح أهه 
http://sites.google.com/site/advertsgroup/Home/alkhdmte-alakhbaryte-ly-aljwal


†​لإستقبال رسائل السنكسار و أقوال الآباء و آية كل يوم
أدخل هنا
أدخل علي الرابط أدناه
http://sites.google.com/site/advertsgroup/Home/alkhdmte-alakhbaryte-ly-aljwal/


----------



## Amirmilad (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*أول رابط موجود فوق غلط الرابط الصح أهه*

http://sites.google.com/site/advertsgroup/Home/alkhdmte-alakhbaryte-ly-aljwal

†​لإستقبال رسائل السنكسار و أقوال الآباء و آية كل يوم
أدخل هنا
أدخل علي الرابط أدناه
http://sites.google.com/site/advertsgroup/Home/alkhdmte-alakhbaryte-ly-aljwal/


----------

